

Ask HN: Best Rich Text Editor JQuery Plugin. - srkiranraj

We are developing a web application that needs rich text editor and majorly we will be using mathematical equations, symbols.
======
gary4gar
For mathematical equations & symbols in browser, checkout:

<http://www.mathjax.org/>

~~~
srkiranraj
Thanks a lot for the help. That is a great resource. Also I found
<http://ckeditor.com/> but this comes with a license fee.

